# new here a few Q's



## Maximus (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey guys I just registered I currently am I criminal justice student working on my associates. Anyway I wasn just wondering when the trooper/civil service exams are picking back up ? any help would be really appreciated. thanks


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

When the state feels the need for a little extra spending cash. Honestly I don't know of any entrance exams scheduled for this year. The civil service test is usually scheduled for April and I am not sure on the MSP test.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Civil Service for Municipal Police Officer possibly April 2005.

Mass State Trooper god only knows when, they are just getting to putting in the first class from the exam in 2002.


----------



## Maximus (Jul 24, 2004)

hmmm does the state think it doesn't need to take a class from the 02 test or just no budget for it?

also is there any site where i can look up or sign up for the test(s) when they are available


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

No Money........
http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1597

Don't know of any website where you can sign up for the test. The best thing to do is to keep an eye on the civil service website (link on the main index page of the board)


----------



## Maximus (Jul 24, 2004)

thanks gil

Posted Mon 26 Jul, 2004 18:59:

its weird I can't find any place on the site that shows me when there will be a civil service exam only for octobers promotional exams maybe I can just go right to being a lieutenant :lol:


----------

